# The Pot Pill



## Oscar (Oct 20, 2007)

Y'all might not know but I suffer with chronic pain and insommnia.
I have the best specialist in the area for hundreds of miles....
Suffice to say that I have endured the pain for years on very low doses of pain-killers. At my last appointment the doc prescribed The Pot Pill. It's a synthetic...sativa from what I've googled up.
He says it will help me sleep better and will make the pain-killers I take more effective.
Does your country have such a pill?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2007)

*Not sure if we have that here in the states Oscar but i'm sure we do.   *


----------



## upinarms (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes there is a Pill here in the U.S. named Marinol. I believe it's a THC pill. I've the euphoria is too overwhelming for most patients who have taken them though. To tell you the truth I'd rather have some of those opiate pills, If they weren't so addictive. I've been addicted to percocet and Oxycontin and the with draws are no fun at all!!!


----------



## Oscar (Oct 22, 2007)

I never wanted to be a Slave to a Pill. 
I could get stronger pain-killers but to date am reluctant. 
Back to this Pot Pill, I think it's helping me get more sleep and apparently it helps the absorption rate of the t-3's in the liver.
I'm trying to find a pic of the molecular structure of the synthetic pill and the real McCoy, just to see who's linked to who!

But to all pain sufferers out there......look into that little capsule!


----------



## Bubby (Oct 22, 2007)

Strange to hear you're having success with a _synthetic _version of THC.. do you have similar effects with the real thing?


----------



## Oscar (Oct 22, 2007)

It's gotta be the combo of real and synthetic.
I'm not as tired....I get 6 hrs instead of 5 for now.
I'd like to have 9 or even 10, time will tell.
He's gonna up the dose in 2 weeks.


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 22, 2007)

*'Sup guys :ciao: Maybe this link will shine some light on Marinol. *http://www.marinol.com.* I once got my hand on a few of these pills. I made sure i didnt have a wake and bake before I took them. I was so disappointed when i had no psychactive effect. But boy oh boy I was hungry. KEEPIN IT GREEN! peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## Oscar (Oct 22, 2007)

I sure did check that link out, *thanks!*
Doesn't seem to be the same ingredients as the Cesamet!


----------



## Oscar (Nov 12, 2007)

I seem to of forgotten to mention the price of Cesamet.

You'd better sit down!

30-1 mg pills cost 300 CAN.
From what I've read 4 mg's is maximum dose.

$$$$


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

i also no what its like to be addictied to opiods i take a medicne called methadone witch i wish i did not have to but every time i try to quit i relapse ,,this is why im growin bud right now once i get close to harvest im gonna detox from the methadone and smoke a lot of bud and that first hit will be so goo because i have not smoked for about a year i had to get my seeds from a friend i lied and told him my cosin needed them for a out doors grow next summer lol


----------



## Oscar (Nov 12, 2007)

In my case it's for fibromyalgia.
I'm on 2 mg's a day.
Plus I'm part of a trial study that has shown such positive results that I think the doc might write a paper.
I've been offered meds stronger than T-3's but I'm not gonna be a slave to a pill. No way.

I believe in accupuncture, exercise, vits and herbs. Wild and domesticated.


----------



## G-SUS (Nov 13, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> *'Sup guys :ciao: Maybe this link will shine some light on Marinol. *http://www.marinol.com.* I once got my hand on a few of these pills. I made sure i didnt have a wake and bake before I took them. I was so disappointed when i had no psychactive effect. But boy oh boy I was hungry. KEEPIN IT GREEN! peace, e :bong2:*


 

I have taken marinol hundreds of times.  You have to take about 2 10mg pills to feel something strong....if not more.  If you take them on a full stomach, it can take up to 4 hours to hit you.  An empty stomach and your are high as a kite in about an hour or so.

But there is a major draw back......if you put any food in your mouth, you are going to eat more food then you ever had in your life.  These pills are for patients that have no desire to eat and need assistance with that.  

But rest assured, take enough and you will be stoned out of your mind.

They are extremely expsensive as well.  $10.00 a pill.  Insurance normally does not cover them.

These pills are great.  Just don't eat when you are on them.  Drink all you want, but no food.


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 13, 2007)

i had marinol once, made me hungry too. and i seemed to laugh through the movie faces of death.. but i dont think it was because of the marinol.. im just sick


----------



## massproducer (Mar 18, 2008)

Marinol was not for me...I was prescribed this for my chronic pain and fibromyalgia.  I had no real effects for the first few days but then all the sudden i got very dizzy, like couldn't even walk dizzy.  I stopped taking the pills immediately but remained very dizzy for about a week after I stopped taking them.  I still have 3/4 of the bottle left, what a waste of $250.  I do not reccommed these pills for anyone but wasting patients as they DO increase your appetite significantly.

The biggest difference with the pills is that they do not have all of the other cannabinoids that natural MJ has.  These other cannabinoids are thought to balance out the THC, and give more of a balanced effect.

I hope this helps.  I am in Canada, and not sure if you have it approved for use in the USA, but we have a new natural cannabis spray, that you spray under your tounge.  I have not tried this, because I am after my medical MJ access card, but I hear it is better then Marinol and the newer MJ pill


----------

